

Evan's new resume [pdf] - morenoh149
http://harrymoreno.com/downloads/evan_new_resume.pdf

======
poseid
what is the background of this? in 2 seconds, I can't see what your core
skills are, and whom you are pitching too.

~~~
Metatron
I think it's a joke?

